# Diaporama PDF Ipad



## fortalamo (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour

je désire réaliser un diaporama de plusieurs fiches techniques en pdf. 

Quelle application me conseillez vous?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (23 Décembre 2010)

Avec Acrobat (sur Mac ou PC), tu peux fusionner les fiches et ensuite les lires avec un logiciel comme iBook ou Good Reader sur l'iPad.


----------

